# Great North Run



## Pigeon (Jan 21, 2010)

I've just entered the ballot. Has anyone else signed up for any challenges yet this year?

I did it in 2hrs 14 last year, so I've estimated to be under 2hrs 10 this year - I'd ideally like under 2hours but don't want to put my hopes up too much! Also I haven't been running since November, what with the snow and everything... maybe this weekend I'll get back into it!


----------



## Steff (Jan 21, 2010)

Well good luck pigeon i may come and watch as im near x


----------



## Northerner (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm still thinking about my next challenge Pigeon - good luck in the ballot! I haven't been out running since 8th December, but I do have a good quality exercise bike so have been trying to keep up with that. Hoping for a short run on Saturday. Would like to do something April/May/June so will have to scan the google thing!


----------

